# Fluid Grinding and other noises after turning engine off - Atlas



## chubbs230 (Nov 28, 2017)

I'm new to VW, bought an Atlas SE 4M w/Tech. When I turn off the engine, I hear something turn a rotation or two. I can't really describe it except for that it almost sounds like it's a fluid grinding or rough/wheezing rotation. Sorry about the poor description. This happens each time I turn off the engine. Then I hear a bunch of other electric-driven sounding parts move and it eventually stops. So, what's the grinding rotation sound JUST after I turn the engine off? 

Thanks for the responses and patience. I was looking through the Atlas manual, but I didn't see anything that explained it. I know Jeeps and Toyotas... I'm looking forward to a haynes manual on this model. Do they still make those for new cars??? ;-)


----------



## domsg60 (Oct 6, 2004)

You’re probably hearing the auxiliary coolant pump circulating fluid after shutting off the car. It’s an electric coolant pump 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesarm97 (Nov 4, 2017)

I just got back from a 4 hour trip and heard some noises I have never heard before. After parking and turning off the engine, I opened the trunk and was unloading luggage. I noticed a pretty audible noise coming from the right rear tire area. It sounded like an aquarium pump. It was loud enough to hear standing behind the car. I have never heard anything like it before and never noticed the fuel pump making loud noises either. The sound lasted about 5 minutes or so with the car turned off. Any thoughts on what it would be? I recorded the audio if I need to attach it later (I haven't looked at it to verify it was audible).

2018 Atlas SEL.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

jamesarm97 said:


> .... Any thoughts on what it would be?.....


All modern vehicles have evaporation recover systems located in the corner with the filler neck. My last two VW Golf have these systems.


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

jamesarm97 said:


> I just got back from a 4 hour trip and heard some noises I have never heard before. After parking and turning off the engine, I opened the trunk and was unloading luggage. I noticed a pretty audible noise coming from the right rear tire area. It sounded like an aquarium pump. It was loud enough to hear standing behind the car. I have never heard anything like it before and never noticed the fuel pump making loud noises either. The sound lasted about 5 minutes or so with the car turned off. Any thoughts on what it would be? I recorded the audio if I need to attach it later (I haven't looked at it to verify it was audible).
> 
> 2018 Atlas SEL.


Noticed this as well, probably emissions canister related


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TiGeo (Apr 7, 2008)

Anyone else on this? It sounds like something spinning slowing down with metal bouncing around.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Nothing? Nobody as ask the dealer when in for service and got an answer? It's easy to reproduce (each time you shut it off) so I will plan on asking when I go in for its first service. Sounds like something spinning slowing down and then a metal fan hitting a shroud.


----------



## SnakeEarl (Dec 11, 2013)

KarstGeo said:


> Nothing? Nobody as ask the dealer when in for service and got an answer? It's easy to reproduce (each time you shut it off) so I will plan on asking when I go in for its first service. Sounds like something spinning slowing down and then a metal fan hitting a shroud.


This is the emissions system. The tank is pressurized and valved. You will hear some somewhat loud noises when the car is off.


----------



## sucking chest wound (Mar 22, 2000)

Don't own an Atlas, but I brought home a fresh off the truck 2017 Highlander Limited Platinum this past October. Had all of 2 miles on the odo when I picked it up. When I put it in my garage and shut the motor off, and then came back some time later, there was a distinct and almost worrisome buzzing/pumping noise from somewhere in the vehicle. It went off after about 15 minutes. Turns out this is some kind of normal evap/fuel pressure diag thing that the vehicle occasionally does. I'm guessing the Atlas has a similar system.


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

If the noise is like a spinning electric pump sound coming from under the hood and you have a VR6 it's the auxiliary water pump.
VR6's have had one for years. They can sometimes be know as an after run water pump. They continue to pump coolant through the head after shut down to avoid hot spots.

Might look like this:


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

I have a metal grinding sound after I shutdown which goes away in about 10 seconds...sounds almost like a spinning flywheel coming to a halt. I hate the grinding sound as I worry about metal on metal destructive contact...


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

walksonair said:


> I have a metal grinding sound after I shutdown which goes away in about 10 seconds...sounds almost like a spinning flywheel coming to a halt. I hate the grinding sound as I worry about metal on metal destructive contact...


I’m pretty sure if my hvac is off when I shut off the car I don’t hear this grinding noise.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbjb (Sep 10, 2017)

walksonair said:


> I have a metal grinding sound after I shutdown which goes away in about 10 seconds...sounds almost like a spinning flywheel coming to a halt. I hate the grinding sound as I worry about metal on metal destructive contact...


My wife’s atlas makes the same noise. I haven’t worried about it too much because it’s all under warranty but I thought flywheel too. Something metallic and grinding sound. Definitely not a pump and very doubtful it’s HVAC related. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

So some interesting info over on the Atlas FB page on this. Thinking it's related to the start/stop feature - something that stores energy to help with the smooth start after being cut off that when it's turned off for good winds down to bleed this stored energy off. Makes sense to me b/c it doesn't sound like fluid or a pump at all and I never hear it when the start/stop kills the engine at a stop light. It sounds like a flywheel to me. I will definitely ask the dealer when it goes in for its first service as it easy to reproduce. I am more interested in what it is vs. hearing "it's normal" which it very well may be. Now for that wooshing noise at low speed/rpms....


----------



## bigjoebh (Jan 20, 2018)

The noise is the intake when you accelerate from a partial stop. As for the noise that's lasting for 10ish seconds, its the louvers that are controlled by an actuator in the lower front grill. There are about 5 fins that open and close in the front lower grill. Mine usually close after turning the truck off. If you are hearing water or a fluid noise it just the truck circulating fluids and is normal. 

Hope this helps


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

KarstGeo said:


> So some interesting info over on the Atlas FB page on this. Thinking it's related to the start/stop feature - something that stores energy to help with the smooth start after being cut off that when it's turned off for good winds down to bleed this stored energy off.....


Okay, so you think that all the makers of vehicles with Start/Stop have put this in and no one knows about it? News Flash: There are untrue things on the internet.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

bigjoebh said:


> The noise is the intake when you accelerate from a partial stop. As for the noise that's lasting for 10ish seconds, its the louvers that are controlled by an actuator in the lower front grill. There are about 5 fins that open and close in the front lower grill. Mine usually close after turning the truck off. If you are hearing water or a fluid noise it just the truck circulating fluids and is normal.
> 
> Hope this helps


I don't think that's an induction noise to me. The other is certainly rotational and not the grill shutters. It's something spinning down.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

KarstGeo said:


> So some interesting info over on the Atlas FB page on this. Thinking it's related to the start/stop feature - something that stores energy to help with the smooth start after being cut off that when it's turned off for good winds down to bleed this stored energy off. Makes sense to me b/c it doesn't sound like fluid or a pump at all and I never hear it when the start/stop kills the engine at a stop light. It sounds like a flywheel to me. I will definitely ask the dealer when it goes in for its first service as it easy to reproduce. I am more interested in what it is vs. hearing "it's normal" which it very well may be. Now for that wooshing noise at low speed/rpms....


My gut is that it is not anything like a flywheel, it would spin much longer and quieter if that was the intent. The only reason you hear it on engine stop is because the engine isn’t powering whatever it is and there is no noise to mask it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbjb (Sep 10, 2017)

KarstGeo said:


> I don't think that's an induction noise to me. The other is certainly rotational and not the grill shutters. It's something spinning down.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Agreed. Might be two separate issues people are reporting. I definitely have the metallic spinning down after the car is turned off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

dbjb said:


> Agreed. Might be two separate issues people are reporting. I definitely have the metallic spinning down after the car is turned off.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes there is another thread addressing the noise that sounds like induction.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

This is 100% 2 different noises/issues people are hearing.


----------



## GERMAN CONCEPT (Jun 5, 2012)

*Grinding and getting worse!*

So to start out I purchased my 18 Atlas about 1-2 months ago and I am sitting a little over 3000+ miles that are majority highway miles. When I first purchased the vehicle and parked it in my garage I heard a slight grinding noise when I turned off the vehicle. At first I did not think to much about it, but at the same time it had me just a little worried. The only reason I did not really think to much about it was because I told myself it is a brand new vehicle and who knows maybe it is supposed to sound like that because of the *Auto Start/Stop*. So as time went on and I racked up a few more miles it got worse and worse, to a point where I gave in and took it in to my dealership. Now to make this *long* story short when I got to the dealership...Upon arriving at the dealership they immediately took my vehicle for a test drive and then into the shop after me explaining to the Service Rep and Tech that it sounds like a grinding noise coming from the fly wheel after I turn it off and at slow acceleration. After the tech test drove it and check it out in his bay he was then curious to see if another 2018 Atlas with fewer miles would make the same noise. Well come to find out it did, but not as bad as mine due to me having more miles on mine. Then again the vehicle that he test drove only had 5 or 10 miles on it at that time. So once he established that there may be something wrong he tried to contact their Tech line but just knowing my luck I was told that they were not picking up and that they would call the next day and then let me know what could be the issue if there was any. The following day I received a phone call from my dealership and was told that there is nothing that they can do for me at the moment because rumor had it that there were not enough complaints or costumers bringing in their vehicles for this issue. Now this is what really ticked me off even though the vehicle is under warranty...I was then told to bring it back if the sound got worse or something started to act up. At that point I was speechless grabbed my keys and went home. The first thing that came to my mind was was to call VW HQ/Corp to see what they had to say but instead I insisted to rather hop on the forum and see if anyone else had this same issue. Well unfortiantly this does not solve the problem/issue but if you have anything as far as an update please let me know.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

^^^One thing to keep in mind, and obviously just my opinion here, sometimes the noises really aren't an issue and are "normal". It may just be that there isn't a fix yet or that they don't even know what is making the noise. The other issue is that not everyone hears it or cares so they don't come in to the dealer with the issue. For me, I will make sure I report it to the dealer and really, I just want to know WHAT it is at this point more than anything. Also, keep in mind that the techs get paid on the flat rate system so that if there is not a VW fix/repair/warranty issue, they will not get paid to just mess with the vehicle for a few hours to figure it out...they will push it out the door until VW says it's an issue. Just some thoughts. I hear it every time I turn off my Atlas (it has not changed at all since mile 1 and I have 2K miles on it now); the slow speed acceleration noise (I believe is different but may be related) also is unchanged in frequency or loudness. My neighbor has an Atlas and I believe it does the same thing - she is an example of someone that will just accept it and not talk to VW about it.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Here you go per a VW tech over on one of the Atlas FB pages.

"Its the valve responsible for holding trans in gear during the stop start process. when u shut off truck the valve opens to relieve pressure which is what you're hearing."


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

KarstGeo said:


> Here you go per a VW tech over on one of the Atlas FB pages.
> 
> "Its the valve responsible for holding trans in gear during the stop start process. when u shut off truck the valve opens to relieve pressure which is what you're hearing."


I would assume that this means that other vehicles would have this exact same noise on shutdown since this is not the only vehicle with start stop and an 8 speed Aisin gearbox


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

0macman0 said:


> I would assume that this means that other vehicles would have this exact same noise on shutdown since this is not the only vehicle with start stop and an 8 speed Aisin gearbox
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would make sense. No clue.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

0macman0 said:


> I would assume that this means that other vehicles would have this exact same noise on shutdown since this is not the only vehicle with start stop and an 8 speed Aisin gearbox....


How have you determined every vehicle does this the same way? :screwy:


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

My 3.6 Passat has a similar noise for all of its 225k miles, and two engines...
May not be what you’re hearing but it goes through a throttle body alignment after the car is turned off. It’s quite audible with hood opened, less audible when closed. 
If you’ve got a vagcom go ahead and perform a tb alignment...you’ll hear it go through the motions. If it’s the same noise then you figured it out.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

nater said:


> My 3.6 Passat has a similar noise for all of its 225k miles, and two engines...
> May not be what you’re hearing but it goes through a throttle body alignment after the car is turned off. It’s quite audible with hood opened, less audible when closed.
> If you’ve got a vagcom go ahead and perform a tb alignment...you’ll hear it go through the motions. If it’s the same noise then you figured it out.


Different noise. Yes there are some other noises you get after shut off too and what you describe may be one but the explanation from the tech sounds spot on.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

KarstGeo said:


> Different noise. Yes there are some other noises you get after shut off too and what you describe may be one but the explanation from the tech sounds spot on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yeah, I just picked one up to test overnight. Does the same. 
And goddamn 120 miles on this and warped rotors.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

nater said:


> Yeah, I just picked one up to test overnight. Does the same.
> And goddamn 120 miles on this and warped rotors.


How is that even possible?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

nater said:


> Yeah, I just picked one up to test overnight. Does the same.
> And goddamn 120 miles on this and warped rotors.


Must have a problem from the factory like dragging brakes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

KarstGeo said:


> How is that even possible?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


No idea but the feeling is unmistakable to warped rotors. 
At 120 miles it was driven already...wonder what paces it was put through, not that it matters.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

nater said:


> .....And goddamn 120 miles on this and warped rotors.


You can be sure that is not the case.


----------



## notjustanydad (Jul 30, 2018)

*Noise after shutting down VW Atlas*

We're experiencing the same issue after shutting down there's a spinning grinding metal on metal noise for a bout 2-5 rotations. The service department called me and said that multiple have been reported but there's no fix for it at the moment. Only 5 days with the Atlas and our first VW, just picked it up to replace my wife's last SUV, this doesn't inspire confidences but I know things happen. If they make this right I may consider getting one for myself.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

notjustanydad said:


> We're experiencing the same issue after shutting down there's a spinning grinding metal on metal noise for a bout 2-5 rotations. The service department called me and said that multiple have been reported but there's no fix for it at the moment. Only 5 days with the Atlas and our first VW, just picked it up to replace my wife's last SUV, this doesn't inspire confidences but I know things happen. If they make this right I may consider getting one for myself.


Firstly, what makes you think this is even an issue? Just because it makes a noise doesn't mean there is anything wrong with it. Mine does it. My neighbor's does it. They all do it apparently. I have heard from a tech over on one of the FB Atlas groups that it's related to the start/stop system. When they say "there is no fix for it" I ask "what exactly is causing it?". There is nothing to worry about. Mine has 7K miles on it...no drama.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

KarstGeo said:


> Firstly, what makes you think this is even an issue? Just because it makes a noise doesn't mean there is anything wrong with it......


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## AzAtlas (May 15, 2018)

Mine does it to. At first it sounded odd and I was concerned. There are no error codes or lights.

I figured multiple people at the dealer must have heard it before I got it. I was going to mention it to the dealer at some point...


----------



## stevefromcleve (Feb 19, 2000)

*Shutdown Recording*

Here is the engine shutdown noise on my Atlas where you can hear both sounds: https://youtu.be/FhBTB9kOtDk

At first - the valve responsible for holding trans in gear during the start-stop process (pointed out by KarstGeo) is very obvious.

At the end you hear the rubbing sound.

I was told at the dealer this second rubbing sound is normal as well, but I forget the reason for it.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

stevefromcleve said:


> Here is the engine shutdown noise on my Atlas where you can hear both sounds: https://youtu.be/FhBTB9kOtDk
> 
> At first - the valve responsible for holding trans in gear during the start-stop process (pointed out by KarstGeo) is very obvious.
> 
> ...


Yep, it how mine sounds and my neighbors. I don't think there is anything to worry about. It's under warranty. If they determine there is an issue/fix, you'll hear about it...you have 6 years/72K miles!


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

stevefromcleve said:


> Here is the engine shutdown noise on my Atlas where you can hear both sounds: https://youtu.be/FhBTB9kOtDk
> 
> At first - the valve responsible for holding trans in gear during the start-stop process (pointed out by KarstGeo) is very obvious.
> 
> ...


Exact same noise with mine with 300 miles. Metal on metal from the sounds and that's never a good thing. True warranty but none want to be without their car for a 2 hour fix that could have been prevented and now causes a 2 day fix.

It sounds like a fan hitting something but why only when it slows down. Starter on flywheel ? No clue.

Let me know too, thanks. Saved me recording it

Not sure it matters. 
SEL V6 4motion


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

Are these the same noises possibly 

https://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?5449-Atlas-SUV#/topics/9011161?page=6


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Hedgehodge said:


> Are these the same noises possibly
> 
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?5449-Atlas-SUV#/topics/9011161?page=6


Link didn't point me to anything specific?


----------



## AzAtlas (May 15, 2018)

you have that entire sequence of sounds?

I only have from second 5-6


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

Sorry. That link worked if mobile,odd.

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9011161-odd-sound-when-accelerating-uphill-at-LOW-speeds

Someone started no on that thread, that it's not the same noise. I figured it was related since when I get home I hear it when I get out. I park facing uphill and pull in then turn it off and get out right away. So figured it was the same scenario... Coming to a stop uphill


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Not the same noise completely separate.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## turbocharge20v (Mar 18, 2003)

*Strange noise after engine shut off*

My Atlas has this strange noise that sounds like metal scraping against metal a second or two after the engine shut off. Took to the dealer and the dealer service tech was surprised and do not have a solution or figure out the root causes.
you can hear the noise at 6-10 seconds

https://files.fm/f/zchvjv3g


----------



## sillyowl (Aug 9, 2018)

turbocharge20v said:


> My Atlas has this strange noise that sounds like metal scraping against metal a second or two after the engine shut off. Took to the dealer and the dealer service tech was surprised and do not have a solution or figure out the root causes.
> you can hear the noise at 6-10 seconds
> 
> https://files.fm/f/zchvjv3g


This is normal. Happens on each and every Atlas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ireyes (Nov 10, 2017)

sillyowl said:


> This is normal. Happens on each and every Atlas.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


on the VR6 or 2.0T? I just bought an 2.0T Atlas this past weekend and have not noticed any noise as mentioned per turbocharge20v


----------



## sillyowl (Aug 9, 2018)

I have the vr6 - 4motion. See this fb post https://m.facebook.com/groups/12626..._follow&notif_id=1537072213631635&ref=m_notif


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turbocharge20v (Mar 18, 2003)

sillyowl said:


> This is normal. Happens on each and every Atlas.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So what/where is the noise came from?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

turbocharge20v said:


> My Atlas has this strange noise that sounds like metal scraping against metal a second or two after the engine shut off. Took to the dealer and the dealer service tech was surprised and do not have a solution or figure out the root causes.
> you can hear the noise at 6-10 seconds
> 
> https://files.fm/f/zchvjv3g


Why do you consider it a problem?


----------



## ADC1 (Sep 25, 2018)

*Strange noise*

Without really hearing it live, it almost sounds like the A/C compressor suddenly stopping. I could be wrong. I don't think its a bad noise. I have a fan squeaking on mine when I turn it off and the fan almost stops, the squeak happens.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

It has to do with the start/stop system. Plenty of posts here about it. Normal. They all do it.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I know this is an Atlas thread but I found it because I was trying to research "metal grinding noise when car is shutdown" on my wife's 2019 Tiguan 2.0T Gen3 TSI engine. I noticed it when we parked in the garage when we got the car (had only 49 miles).

I'll make sure to bring this up to the dealer when we take it for the service, just so VW has another record. But based on this thread, I will consider this noise "normal"



Just my rant:
Call me crazy but I can definitely see that quality control is lower on cars built in Mexico. My 2010 CC (German built) feels lot more solid and everything just fits better.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

OEMplusCC said:


> I know this is an Atlas thread but I found it because I was trying to research "metal grinding noise when car is shutdown" on my wife's 2019 Tiguan 2.0T Gen3 TSI engine. I noticed it when we parked in the garage when we got the car (had only 49 miles).
> 
> I'll make sure to bring this up to the dealer when we take it for the service, just so VW has another record. But based on this thread, I will consider this noise "normal"
> 
> ...


You are going to whine to the dealer for a noise that is perfectly normal? Does that make any sense? BTW, the Tiguan and CC are very different class of vehicle.


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

I have been saying this for the past yr, with a new AT and new Beetle convert. Stuff goes wrong from the get go. BACK TO GERMANY WITH THE PRODUCTION. Pano roofs, window regulators etc.


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

OEMplusCC said:


> I know this is an Atlas thread but I found it because I was trying to research "metal grinding noise when car is shutdown" on my wife's 2019 Tiguan 2.0T Gen3 TSI engine. I noticed it when we parked in the garage when we got the car (had only 49 miles).
> 
> I'll make sure to bring this up to the dealer when we take it for the service, just so VW has another record. But based on this thread, I will consider this noise "normal"


It's the after run pump. Nothing to worry about.



OEMplusCC said:


> Just my rant:
> Call me crazy but I can definitely see that quality control is lower on cars built in Mexico. My 2010 CC (German built) feels lot more solid and everything just fits better.





ribbit said:


> I have been saying this for the past yr, with a new AT and new Beetle convert. Stuff goes wrong from the get go. BACK TO GERMANY WITH THE PRODUCTION. Pano roofs, window regulators etc.


Not sure why you believe the German factory is better. Robots are all the same. 

And going by my past experiences as a lifelong VW owner. My German made GTI had more issues that any Mexican made VW I've had.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

EPilot said:


> It's the after run pump. Nothing to worry about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You could be right and I'm also not comparing apples to apples(2010 CC (german) vs 2019 Tiguan(mexico)). It could be simply that VW lowered their quality to save money.

I guess a far comparison would be to compare identical models (years and models) which came from two different factories(germany, mexico ) .


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

EPilot said:


> ....And going by my past experiences as a lifelong VW owner. My German made GTI had more issues that any Mexican made VW I've had.


I don't disagree, but you can only compare Mk3 to Mk3, Mk4 to Mk4, Mk6 to Mk6, and Mk7 to Mk7.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

OEMplusCC said:


> You could be right and I'm also not comparing apples to apples(2010 CC (german) vs 2019 Tiguan(mexico)). It could be simply that VW lowered their quality to save money.
> 
> I guess a far comparison would be to compare identical models (years and models) which came from two different factories(germany, mexico ) .


One more thing, in Mexico it is more of an assembly plant than a manufacturing plant. Most part still comes from Germany. Look at the parts content on the sticker and their sources.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

My understanding is that the metal on metal grind noise after shutdown has to do with the auto start/stop system and how it holds the auto in gear when it kicks the car off. It's certainly nothing to be concerned about and they actually all do do it.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> My understanding is that the metal on metal grind noise after shutdown has to do with the auto start/stop system and how it holds the auto in gear when it kicks the car off. It's certainly nothing to be concerned about and they actually all do do it.


I have to listen more closely to mine to see if it my Atlas is the same. So far I have not heard yet but 99% of the time when I shut it down it is still running and very rarely the auto stop engages at that point. May be this because I take my seatbelt off when I pull into my driveway and that disables the auto stop and that is why I don’t hear it. By the way I have read that when the car goes into auto stop mode (most newer cars from my understanding) is that the valves stop half way instead of full and when the shut off occurred the valves could very well be put back into the proper stop position. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Hfqkhal said:


> I have to listen more closely to mine to see if it my Atlas is the same. So far I have not heard yet but 99% of the time when I shut it down it is still running and very rarely the auto stop engages at that point. May be this because I take my seatbelt off when I pull into my driveway and that disables the auto stop and that is why I don’t hear it. By the way I have read that when the car goes into auto stop mode (most newer cars from my understanding) is that the valves stop half way instead of full and when the shut off occurred the valves could very well be put back into the proper stop position.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tried mine just before and didn't hear the sound. This was a one time try and I will keep my attention for a few more tries.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Hfqkhal said:


> Tried mine just before and didn't hear the sound. This was a one time try and I will keep my attention for a few more tries.


Each and every time mine will do this. Turn off car, get out...noise. 100% of the time.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> Each and every time mine will do this. Turn off car, get out...noise. 100% of the time.



Ok I was finally able to get the sound. For me usually when I pull in tot he driveway I take my seat belt off so that disables the Auto stop. Today I pulled into the driveway then the garage and stoped. it went into auto stop, shifted to park then shut the car off and I heard the sound. I was able to replicate again later at will. My bet that this is absolutely normal. From what I read around is that when Auto stop is active the Pistons sit half way to complete a quicker restart. So in this situation, the valves at final stop go into standby mode but when the car is shut off the pistons then go to the proper resting position and that is why the sound is heard.


----------



## notjustanydad (Jul 30, 2018)

I've driven many different vehicles with start/stop systems including other VW models and none have had this audible issue. It's not limited to when you shut down the car I've noticed it during initial acceleration. I didn't hear it until we were driving through a parking garage with the radio off, I thought it was someone else's vehicle. Again it only happens when you initially start accelerating and can be heard by anyone outside the Atlas but not really inside the car unless the window is down or everything is off inside. The last rounds of recalls I thought for sure they would've fixed this sound with half or more of the 2018 models experiencing it. Metal on Metal is bound to wear down and of course it will happen after the warranty is expired no matter how long it is. My wife loves the Atlas but I'm not happy with the sound of inevitability.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Since that time I have not been able to reproduce the sound I have tried so many different combinations even at stop lights and red lights while windows open and no noise what so ever around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Hfqkhal said:


> Since that time I have not been able to reproduce the sound I have tried so many different combinations even at stop lights and red lights while windows open and no noise what so ever around.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine only does this when you turn it off...not start/stop off...off off.


----------



## J718 (Apr 27, 2021)

KarstGeo said:


> Mine only does this when you turn it off...not start/stop off...off off.
> [/QUOTES My Wife bought the 2019 VW Atlas 4Motion it has the same grinding noise I've heard everyone has been talking about I ask the mechanic who told me he had 40 years experience as a mechanic for VW that the noise I finally got him to hear was the torque converter!? So I said to them (the mechanics) if its making a ("Grinding Noise) then something wrong dummy because I've never had a Foreign vehicle or any new vehicle that makes noise with Newer Vehicles.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Looks like you goofed your quote/post. I always find it more helpful to understand issues like this before getting upset about it.

The noise is created by springs within the torque converter. Simple as that. This video shows it clearly. While you may not like it, it's not hurting a thing and after nearly 4 years of this vehicle on teh road, I've not read a single issue related to it and based on what is causing it, I don't see how there could ever be.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Holy crap, that is the noise. I get so pissed when people tell me its the pump. I know what a pump sounds like and I do hear that. This is totally different.

It does sound like a flywheel contacting a shroud. Almost like when your brakes are too worn and you hear the metal grinding.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

speed51133! said:


> Holy crap, that is the noise. I get so pissed when people tell me its the pump. I know what a pump sounds like and I do hear that. This is totally different.
> 
> It does sound like a flywheel contacting a shroud. Almost like when your brakes are too worn and you hear the metal grinding.


The pump/hydraulic noise is a separate issue which can be found in my post/catch all "wiki" here:

noise while accelerating on lower gear | Page 10 | Volkswagen Atlas Forum (vwatlasforum.com)


----------

